# Power tilt leak



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

Motor tilt is stuck in down position. I can hear the motor just fine when engaging the switch. There is fluid that is leaking. The leak seems to have gotten worse over the past few months. Are we looking at seal replacements? I attached pictures. Leak seems to be coming from the circle near the left middle tubes. Motor is 25HP 2 stroke, not sure of the year.


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

Can anyone assist? I know i need to counter clockwise turn either that white one facing the back or another screw and lift the motor.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

If the pump is leaking, being its a 25hp should be pretty painless to remove motor from hull and do the work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2019)

Lower white screw is manual release valve, upper white screw is the fill cap


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok so what’s leaking? You need to know make and serial number number to find parts


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

Not sure, having a hard time finding parts using the serial number on the transom mount. Added fluid to get the motor moving but the leak is slow. Motor wont stay trimmed up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2020)

I think it's time you need to change or call a professional. Leakage is what will greatly affect the safety of your trip there. Don't be subjective for any reason.


----------

